# Irritating, annoying



## indapipe

What word would you use to very frankly *tell someone else* that so and so is annoying or irritating just by their personality? molestoso, molesto, fastidioso? Can you explain to me the degree of difference, or different shades of meaning between molestoso, fastidioso and similar words? I mean someone who doesn't do it on purpose. It's just hard for us to be around them because of their quirky behaviour or idiosyncrasies that we find to be personally irritating. But they don't mean to be and aren't aware that they annoy us. Is it more fitting to say tiene una personalidad irritante? Gracias.


----------



## Bevj

Hello indiapipe
Could you please give us a specific sentence as an example of how you want to  use the word?


----------



## indapipe

In a public lecture, I want to say something like: "Some of our friends are quite frankly...annoying. We love them but they can be irritating or have an irritating personality."
Thanks.


----------



## Rocko!

Podría ser: _Hablando con_ _franqueza, algunos de nuestros amigos son sumamente... odiosos_.

Pero no estoy seguro de si ese "frankly" es un adverbio o es un adjetivo.


----------



## gato radioso

*Irritante*: something/someone you can´t really put it up with, something/someone that really gets on your nerves
*Molesto:* something that annoys you, but it might not be such a serious thing as to make you feel upset or cause a violent reaction in you. _E.g.: you broke your arm yesterday and today is your first day having a plaster cast,  an insect flying around you ceaselessly in a summer afternoon..._
*Molestoso:* this word doesn´t exist, as far as I know. Molesto is the adjective we use to put across this idea.
*Fastidioso: *fastidioso is someone that bothers you telling you the same unimportant thing on and on and on, doing the same boring routine...or something that is very repetitive and monotonous and unimportant at the same time.


----------



## Rocko!

gato radioso said:


> *Irritante*: something/someone you can´t really put it up with, something/someone that really gets on your nerves
> *Molesto:* something that annoys you, but it might not be such a serious thing as to make you feel upset or cause a violent reaction in you. _E.g.: you broke your arm yesterday and today is your first day having a plaster cast,  an insect flying around you ceaselessly in a summer afternoon..._
> *Molestoso:* this word doesn´t exist, as far as I know. Molesto is the adjective we use to put across this idea.
> *Fastidioso: *fastidioso is someone that bothers you telling you the same unimportant thing on and on and on, doing the same boring routine...or something that is very repetitive and monotonous and unimportant at the same time.


Sí, Gato radioso. Las definiciones que diste son las más apegadas a una traducción fiel.
Se me olvidó mencionarle a @indapipe que "odioso" con significado de fastidioso o irritante solo funciona en algunas partes de México. Y para una una traducción de alcance internacional, son mejores las que diste.
Saludos.


----------



## gato radioso

Rocko! said:


> Sí, Gato radioso. Las definiciones que diste son las más apegadas a una traducción fiel.
> Se me olvidó mencionarle a @indapipe que "odioso" con significado de fastidioso o irritante solo funciona en algunas partes de México. Y para una una traducción de alcance internacional, son mejores las que diste.
> Saludos.


Si, por aquí también usamos "odioso" para cosas/situaciones realmente graves, pero el uso que tu has mencionado tampoco me suena extraño. En un registro coloquial, por ejemplo, donde se juega mucho con la exageración, con el cambio de registro, con el humor o la ironía, a mí me resultaría totalmente natural.


----------



## Rocko!

gato radioso said:


> Si, por aquí también usamos "odioso" para cosas/situaciones realmente graves, pero el uso que tu has mencionado tampoco me suena extraño. En un registro coloquial, por ejemplo, donde se juega mucho con la exageración, con el cambio de registro, con el humor o la ironía, a mí me resultaría totalmente natural.


----------



## indapipe

Rocko! said:


> Y para una una *traducción de alcance internacional*, son mejores las que diste.
> Saludos.


It is actually an international audience that I will be addressing. Thanks to all that have helped me so far. I hope some more may give their opinions.


----------



## gengo

Rocko! said:


> Pero no estoy seguro de si ese "frankly" es un adverbio o es un adjetivo.



It's an adverb (always).  The adjective is frank.  The OP's statement is an ellipsis of "Some of our friends are, to put it quite frankly, annoying."

I agree with all of the above comments (of course, since they are reliable NSS foreros), but I wonder just out of curiosity whether we could use a verb in place of an adjective here.  Something like:

_Algunos de nuestros amigos, para decirlo francamente, nos molestan/fastidian/etc._

Again, I'm not suggesting this as a better option, just asking about it.


----------



## Rocko!

gengo said:


> _Algunos de nuestros amigos, para decirlo francamente, nos molestan/fastidian/etc._


Sí, claro, la tuya es una frase que contiene uno de los muchos ordenamientos posibles, sobre todo dentro del lenguaje esmerado. Y suena natural y es correcta, aunque como ya mencionaste, el cambio de adjetivo a verbo ocasiona un ligero cambio en el mensaje, algo que nadie notaría de forma inmediata si no es bajo un análisis, y que consiste en que las personas ya no son algo sino que hicieron algo.

Se ve más más claro con:

1.- _Nuestros amigos son fiesteros_ (no nosotros; son ellos a los que les gustan y van siempre a las fiestas, o son muy alegres,  y no es nuestra culpa, de ningún modo su personalidad de ellos es como la de nosotros. Nosotros NO somos fiesteros).

2.- _Nuestros amigos nos enfiestan_ (nosotros hacemos fiestas o vamos a las fiestas. Es culpa de ellos, pero nosotros estamos involucrados en el problema. Ellos nos afectan).


----------



## Magazine

Rocko! said:


> Podría ser: _Hablando con_ _franqueza, algunos de nuestros amigos son sumamente... odiosos_.



Veo que gato lo confirma, pues yo no. En un contexto jocoso quizás, pero no dicho tal cual.


gengo said:


> Algunos de nuestros amigos, para decirlo francamente, nos molestan/fastidian/etc.



No funciona, Gengo. 

Mira, algo así sería muy coloquial: 

Algunos de nuestros amigos, si te digo la verdad/si soy sincero..., fastidian un rato/mogollón/son muy molestos, dan mucho la lata...

No usaría _odioso. _


----------



## Rocko!

Magazine said:


> Veo que gato lo confirma, pues yo no. En un contexto jocoso quizás, pero no dicho tal cual.
> (...)
> No usaría _odioso. _


En #6 y en #7 se había aclarado lo que acertadamente comentas.

.


Magazine said:


> No funciona, Gengo.


No incluiste una argumentación sobre el por qué sintácticamente no funciona para ti la frase de Gengo, aunque para mí no es necesario que la digas, puesto que para mí sí funciona y no requiero de tu argumentación. Y si es que fuera por una diferencia en tu ideolecto, nuevamente, en #6 y en #7 se abordó lo de los ideolectos.


----------



## elprofe

mmm se me ocurre:
Algunos de nuestros amigos son un poco/rato insoportables...


----------



## Rocko!

elprofe said:


> mmm se me ocurre:
> Algunos de nuestros amigos son un poco/rato insoportables...


Sí, es muy buena. En realidad tenemos un abanico de posibilidades de dónde escoger.


----------



## Magazine

No he dicho que sintácticamente no sea correcto, sino que no funciona, es decir, no lo diríamos así. 

se ve que _tú_ sí lo dirías así, sera cosa de _tu_ _id*i*olecto_.  



> idiolecto
> Del gr. ἴδιος _ídios_ 'propio, particular' y dia_lecto._
> 
> 1. m. Ling. Conjunto de rasgos propios de la forma de expresarse de un individuo



.


elprofe said:


> son un poco/rato insoportables...




un rato...no había pensado en esto, muy bueno profe


----------



## Rocko!

Magazine said:


> ser*á* cosa de _tu_ _id*i*olecto_.


Siempre me sacas una sonrisa, Magazine.
Bonito día.


----------



## indapipe

elprofe said:


> mmm se me ocurre:
> Algunos de nuestros amigos son un poco/rato insoportables...


What might be the closest English equivalent to this? I don't mean a literal translation, I know what it literally means.

All of these options are fantastic!! Thank you all!!

Let me throw a little more context: I'm looking for an expression that would not necessarily offend our amigo molesto if he heard what we said about him. He may hear of it, think for a moment to process it, smille and then even sheepishly agree. (Of course that would also largely depend on how sensitive he is.)


----------



## Magazine

indapipe said:


> What might be the closest English equivalent to this?


Some of our friends are _quite_ unbearable.


----------



## elprofe

indapipe said:


> What might be the closest English equivalent to this? I don't mean a literal translation, I know what it literally means.
> 
> All of these options are fantastic!! Thank you all!!
> 
> Let me throw a little more context: I'm looking for an expression that would not necessarily offend our amigo molesto if he heard what we said about him. He may hear of it, think for a moment to process it, smille and then even sheepishly agree.



En español, ese tono jocoso/juguetón que le quieres dar a tu oración lo haríamos con el adverbio que precede a "insoportable".
_Algunos de nuestros amigos son un pocooo.... insoportables! _

También ayuda que insoportable es, a priori, no graduable - es decir, una cosa es soportable o no - así que usarlo como graduable suena "gracioso" también...


----------



## gengo

indapipe said:


> I'm looking for an expression that would not necessarily offend our amigo molesto if he heard what we said about him. He may hear of it, think for a moment to process it, *smile* and then even sheepishly agree.



Personally, I think a version of what Magazine offered above is the closest fit here:  algunos de nuestros amigos, para decirlo francamente, nos dan la lata [a veces].

To me, this word lata has a similar feel to what you are trying to convey.  But wait to see what the natives say.


----------



## Rocko!

indapipe said:


> I'm looking for an expression that would not necessarily offend our amigo molesto


En ese caso, tendrías que volver a las que propuso Gato radioso, específicamente "irritante" o "molestoso".
Aunque podrían haber otras. Tomemos en cuenta que a un enemigo ninguna de las que han sido mencionadas en este hilo podrían resultar ofensivas, pero a un amigo sensible sí podría dolerle que lo llamen "insoportable". Yo diría que "irritante" es la más suave a nivel internacional.


----------



## elprofe

gengo said:


> Personally, I think a version of what Magazine offered above is the closest fit here:  algunos de nuestros amigos, para decirlo francamente, nos dan la lata [a veces].
> 
> To me, this word lata has a similar feel to what you are trying to convey.  But wait to see what the natives say.



As I see it, if someones "da la lata" is because they speak too much or because they insist on whatever too much.
For example,
· Cuando una familia está comiendo en un restaurante y los niños empiezan a discutir entre ellos de alguna tontería, o se empiezan a quejar de la comida, los padres pueden decir: "*Dejad de dar la lata*, niños"
· Cuando hablamos de un amigo de mi grupo, siempre nos quejamos porque siempre *está dando la lata con* ir al mismo bar de copas

However, Indapipe is looking for an expression that captures his friends' annoying personality, which I find slightly different...
I'd say "insoportables" o "cargantes" are two good options here 

Whether you offend someone or not by saying "eres un poquito insoportable" depends on the tone you say it in


----------



## Rocko!

elprofe said:


> As I see it, if someones "da la lata" is because they speak too much or because they insist on whatever too much.
> For example,
> · Cuando una familia está comiendo en un restaurante y los niños empiezan a discutir entre ellos de alguna tontería, o se empiezan a quejar de la comida, los padres pueden decir: "*Dejad de dar la lata*, niños"
> · Cuando hablamos de un amigo de mi grupo, siempre nos quejamos porque siempre *está dando la lata con* ir al mismo bar de copas
> However, Indapipe is looking for an expression that captures his friends' annoying personality, which I find slightly different...
> I'd say "insoportables" o "cargantes" are two good options here


Sí, tienes razón, pero tal vez con los niños es un poco diferente.


----------



## indapipe

gengo said:


> Personally, I think a version of what Magazine offered above is the closest fit here:  algunos de nuestros amigos, para decirlo francamente, nos dan la lata [a veces].
> 
> To me, this word lata has a similar feel to what you are trying to convey.  But wait to see what the natives say.


I like the expression a lot, but it sounds very colloquial and I kind of want to avoid that.


----------



## Rocko!

indapipe said:


> I like the expression a lot, but it sounds very colloquial and I kind of want to avoid that.


Es justo lo que iba a decir.


----------



## elprofe

indapipe said:


> I like the expression a lot, but it sounds very colloquial and I kind of want to avoid that.



¿En qué tipo de evento vas a pronunciar esas palabras? Un cumpleaños? Una boda? Un discurso de final de curso? Si nos dices eso, podremos decirte si suena demasiado coloquial o no...


----------



## indapipe

elprofe said:


> ¿En qué tipo de evento vas a pronunciar esas palabras? Un cumpleaños? Una boda? Un discurso de final de curso? Si nos dices eso, podremos decirte si suena demasiado coloquial o no...


It's a religious assembly of about 500 attendees in the audience.


----------



## Rocko!

indapipe said:


> It's a religious assembly of about 500 attendees in the audience.


Este detalle es súper importantísimo, indapipe, porque entonces la idea de "irritante" se ajustaría a la idea de que algunos amigos pueden ocasionar que nosotros enfurezcamos, y eso es lo que tendríamos que evitar.
Las otras opciones que eran "molesto", "molestoso", "fastidioso" e "insoportable" también podrían usarse pero no tienen el significado preciso, exacto, inequívoco de que nos irritan y quedamos "enfurecidos", ya que "nos molestan" puede significar que nos hacen algo desagradable pero no necesariamente indica que nos enfurezca, incluso pordría decirse que una persona molestosa, fastidiosa o insoportable podría ponernos tristes o frustrados con sus acciones, a diferencia de la palabra "irritante" que solo puede indicar "que nos irritan" (no nos entristecen, no nos frustran, no nos dejan pensativos ni reflexivos ni nada, solo nos enfurecen, que es lo mismo que irritar).

Encontré un texto religioso en internet que dice:
_‼ Amigos Irritantes ‼ (título)
“No te entremetas con el iracundo, Ni te acompañes con el hombre de enojos”
Proverbios 22:24 (DHH). Rodéate de personas que saquen lo mejor de ti y no lo peor. Los amigos irritantes no solo se enferman ellos, sino que te contagian a ti. Hoy es un buen para mantener el control de tu vida_.

No puedo poner el link porque lleva a un video religioso y aquí en WR no podemos poner links de videos (está prohibido por las reglas).
Suerte.


----------



## gato radioso

Magazine said:


> Veo que gato lo confirma, pues yo no. En un contexto jocoso quizás, pero no dicho tal cual.
> 
> 
> No funciona, Gengo.
> 
> Mira, algo así sería muy coloquial:
> 
> Algunos de nuestros amigos, si te digo la verdad/si soy sincero..., fastidian un rato/mogollón/son muy molestos, dan mucho la lata...
> 
> No usaría _odioso. _


Exactamente, en un sentido literal no, pero quizá es posible en un registro coloquial o humorístico, donde puede predominar la exageración o la expresividad. Sería por ejemplo el caso de un bebé travieso, cuando su madre dice que _este niño es un monstruito _o _este niño es malísimo _o_ este niño es horroroso_... evidentemente no es un registro literal, como sería decir simplemente que es travieso. Pero tal vez la palabra más adecuada en el registro standard quede un poco anodina, insípida y recurras a algo más expresivo, aunque exagerado.


----------



## indapipe

Thank you to all for your very helpful and insightful comments.


----------



## elpoetico

Son agotadores.


----------



## Magazine

elpoetico said:


> Son agotadores.


Para mí el mejor aporte. 

Agotadores no es insultante como podría ser cualquiera de estas opciones: 



indapipe said:


> molestoso, molesto, fastidioso





Rocko! said:


> "insoportable"



También añadir que _molestoso_ no existe como tal.


----------



## Rocko!

Magazine said:


> También añadir que _molestoso_ no existe como tal.


Pues habría que pedirles a los moderadores o editores de WordReference que quiten la entrada de “molestoso” del diccionario de la casa porque un “senior member” ha dicho que la palabra no existe como tal, solo por contradecir posts. 
molestoso - Diccionario Inglés-Español WordReference.com


----------



## gengo

Rocko! said:


> Pues habría que pedirles a los moderadores o editores de WordReference que quiten la entrada de “molestoso” del diccionario de la casa porque un “senior member” ha dicho que la palabra no existe como tal, solo por contradecir posts.
> molestoso - Diccionario Inglés-Español WordReference.com



También habría que notificar a la RAE.

molestoso, sa
1. adj. And. y Am. Que causa molestia.


----------



## gato radioso

Ah, entiendo que en América sí lo decís, es sólo por aquí que no lo usamos.


----------



## Rocko!

gato radioso said:


> Ah, entiendo que en América sí lo decís, es sólo por aquí que no lo usamos.


Sí, Gato radioso, pero tú usaste las palabras correctas, dijiste "no lo usamos", no dijiste que la palabra no existiera "como tal". Pero no importa. No quiero polemizar, es solo que Magazine no parece comprender la seriedad de este sitio.
Por lo demás, me retiro del hilo. 
Un saludo de lo más cordial para todos.


----------



## gato radioso

Rocko! said:


> Sí, Gato radioso, pero tú usaste las palabras correctas, dijiste "no lo usamos", no dijiste que la palabra no existiera "como tal". Pero no importa. No quiero polemizar, es solo que Magazine no parece comprender la seriedad de este sitio.
> Por lo demás, me retiro del hilo.
> Un saludo de lo más cordial para todos.


----------



## Magazine

Magazine said:


> También añadir que _molestoso_ no existe como tal.





gengo said:


> También habría que notificar a la RAE.
> molestoso, sa
> 1. adj. And. y Am. Que causa molestia.



Debo reconocer que me he quedao patidufuso.  No solo se usa en América (quizas podáis confirmar dónde  ) sino también _en Andalucía._ ¡No lo he oído nunca!


gato radioso said:


> Ah, entiendo que en América sí lo decís, es sólo por aquí que no lo usamos.


Se ve que tú no eres andaluz, jeje. O lo mismo sí... podrás confirmar  que no se usa ni ahí.


----------



## Marsianitoh

"Enervantes", " Algunos de nuestros amigos son francamente...enervantes..."


----------



## gato radioso

Magazine said:


> Debo reconocer que me he quedao patidufuso.  No solo se usa en América (a saber dónde) sino también _en Andalucía._ ¡No lo he oído nunca!
> 
> Se ve que tú no eres andaluz, jeje. O lo mismo sí... podrás confirmar  que no se usa ni ahí.


Efectivamente, yo no lo he oído nunca en ningún hablante de zonas diversas de Andalucía, y ello a pesar de que en el sur de España, cuando se usa el registro coloquial hablado, la gente suele hacer incontables variantes respecto del español padrón como rasgo dialectal de la zona (digo esto como aclaración para los amigos extranjeros que seguramente ignoren esto).
Si hay algún sitio concreto, ya no sabría yo decirlo, pero sería algo muy local y limitado.
(Y si ahora viene la R.A.E. y me demuestra que en Andalucía 4.000.000 de personas dicen "molestoso" me como la tablet. Prometido!  )


----------



## Magazine

Marsianitoh said:


> "Enervantes", " Algunos de nuestros amigos son francamente...enervantes..."



jeje, y que lo digas. 

Bromas aparte...buena opción también.


gato radioso said:


> Efectivamente, yo no lo he oído nunca en ningún hablante de zonas diversas de Andalucía, y ello a pesar de que en el sur de España, cuando se usa el registro coloquial hablado, la gente suele hacer incontables variantes respecto del español padrón como rasgo dialectal de la zona (digo esto como aclaración para los amigos extranjeros que seguramente ignoren esto).
> Si hay algún sitio concreto, ya no sabría yo decirlo, pero sería algo muy local y limitado.
> *(Y si ahora viene la R.A.E. y me demuestra que en Andalucía 4.000.000 de personas dicen "molestoso" me como la tablet. Prometido!* )



Una sonrisa siempre es buena un domingo por la tarde.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Magazine said:


> Una sonrisa siempre es buena un domingo por la tarde.




Otra: "exasperantes".


----------



## indapipe

Hmmm, I like the new aportes: agotadores, enervantes.

I would like to elicit or provoke an affirmative smile or chuckle from the audience because they know it to be true, even though most of us, to be polite, would not say it out loud or to our friends face, although we all may be thinking it. The exact equivalent in English that I am looking for would be:
"Some of our friends are, quite frankly speaking...annoying!"


----------



## Rocko!

indapipe said:


> I would like to elicit or provoke an affirmative smile or chuckle from the audience because they know it to be true


Dije que no iba a regresar, pero esto: _"I would like to elicit or provoke an affirmative smile or chuckle from the audience because they know it to be true_."
Todo depende de quién lo diga. Si tienes miedo a que las personas se enojen, entonces no digas nada. Pero si de verdad quieres decir tu mensaje, entonces elige una de las opciones que aquí te hemos dado, la que más te guste, y pon un emoticón en el facebook cuando pongas el mensaje. He visto que eso funciona con las masas. Les pones una carita y chan chan chan. 
Suerte con eso.


----------

